# Short Twisp Survey & Competition



## Twisp (27/5/15)

Dear vapour enthusiasts, 

We are conducting a short survey and giving away a new Twisp Aero to one lucky participant. 

Simply click on the link below, or cut and paste the entire URL into your browser:
https://goo.gl/N9GaMs

The survey only consists out of 20 questions and shouldn't take longer than 5 minutes. 

Thank you,
The Twisp Team

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (27/5/15)

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/15)

Done!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (27/5/15)

Done, needs a bit of refinement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (27/5/15)

Done and dusted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frank Zef (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Twisp (27/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Done, needs a bit of refinement.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts! We are open to hearing your suggestions.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (27/5/15)

All good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (27/5/15)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/5/15)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (27/5/15)

Twisp said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! We are open to hearing your suggestions.



How long have you been using e-cig devices?

Everything after that would be put into context, Know you client and their needs at different levels of experience as they progress.

How much Flavour do you use per month?


Less than 20ml -
20ml - 40ml
40ml - 60ml
60ml - 80ml - This is 2ml - 2.6ml a day
More than 80ml 
These values are low. I vape 5ml a day i'm sure most of the guys here finish a 3ml tank a day at least. you gonna get one result that means nothing.

What do you look for in flavours?

Great Taste
Volume of vapour
Price
Availability
I'd put this as a range based question, order of importance. Great taste with low vapour production isnt gonna make me happy.

Other than that its pretty good. 

Oh and my contact details for a competition are important to me, show me that you care who I am with a name, surname, tel number and e-mail fields.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Q-Ball (27/5/15)

Yeah done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Prian (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/5/15)

Done, thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (27/5/15)

Done and dusted!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (27/5/15)

Done

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (27/5/15)

hope i win iv tried the aero and its really a good update to the clearo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem (27/5/15)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (27/5/15)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Festival Panda (27/5/15)

done dones!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (27/5/15)

Done my part, started my vaping journey with Twisp.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (27/5/15)

Done, Good luck everybody

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adam_G (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vapeshifter (27/5/15)

Done


Vapeshifter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waltervh (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brett Franklin (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

Done and won......it rhymes at least

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (27/5/15)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge (27/5/15)

Twisp said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! We are open to hearing your suggestions.



Done, some of those questions would do well with a multiple selection function. Like the favourite type of flavour and top priority when evaluating a device off the top of my head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom. F (27/5/15)

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

I did it....my way

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/15)

Done...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip (28/5/15)

done when does the draw take place?


----------



## Riddle (28/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (28/5/15)

done. thanks twisp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (28/5/15)

done. twisp hope you got stock for all the guys


----------



## picautomaton (28/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (28/5/15)

Done, but the survey is limiting. You should know that vapers are not either/or kind of people. They are and/and/and.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Twisp (28/5/15)

Philip said:


> done when does the draw take place?


We will select the winner tomorrow morning. 
Best of luck.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## LandyMan (28/5/15)

Twisp said:


> We will select the winner tomorrow morning.
> Best of luck.


Thanks. I'll PM my address so long

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spikester (28/5/15)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/5/15)

Twisp said:


> We will select the winner tomorrow morning.
> Best of luck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (28/5/15)

Twisp said:


> We will select the winner tomorrow morning.
> Best of luck.


 I can do with a nice stealth vape and this is perfect

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deepest (28/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (28/5/15)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (28/5/15)

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renesh (28/5/15)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## delasuerte (28/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jagga8008 (28/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (28/5/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/5/15)

Hoping I win, the aero looks sick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/5/15)

Stealth vape here I come

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Va-poor (28/5/15)

Done. Just in time it seems

Edit: If I did win it when someone asks: 'Is that a Twisp?' I can actually say yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/5/15)

Hey @Twisp - will you be announcing the winner in this post?

Thanks


----------



## Twisp (29/5/15)

Thank you all for participating in our short survey. You have all been very helpful.
The winner has been selected! Please note that we have selected our winner by using a random number generator. 

And the winner is...
Kim Benatar! 

We will get in touch with you shortly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/5/15)

Twisp said:


> Thank you all for participating in our short survey. You have all been very helpful.
> The winner has been selected! Please note that we have selected our winner by using a random number generator.
> 
> And the winner is...
> ...



Congratulations Kim Benatar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (29/5/15)

Congratulations Kim Benatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/5/15)

Well Done Kim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spikester (29/5/15)

Congrats Kim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo (29/5/15)

Grats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/5/15)

Congratz Kim

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## delasuerte (29/5/15)

Congrats Kim enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (29/5/15)

Congrats Kim 

And well done @Twisp ...it's great to see you guys asking questions

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Raslin (29/5/15)

Congrats Kim. Enjoy

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (29/5/15)

Twisp said:


> Thank you all for participating in our short survey. You have all been very helpful.
> The winner has been selected! Please note that we have selected our winner by using a random number generator.
> 
> And the winner is...
> ...


Big thank you to Twisp - I'm very excited to try the new Aero - what an awesome way to start a weekend! I'll post a pic in the vapemail thread once I receive it - probably with a silly grin on my face.
It's great that you're increasing your line up, catering for different vaping styles, asking questions, communicating directly, and of course being active on the forum. 
Now we will be able to blow a cloud over our local Twisp stand, using a Twisp!! Good stuff.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Waheed (29/5/15)

Congrats dude. Enjoy the new toy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

